# 1st Round: Game 2: Nets @ Heat



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

<center>
PLAYOFFS 2005

Eastern Conference 1st Round
Game Two
Tuesday, April 26th--8:00ET









Miami Heat
(59-23)

vs.









New Jersey Nets
(42-40)

Series
(1-0 Heat)

Previous Results:
Heat 100, Nets 77 (Nov 3) 
Heat 105, Nets 90 (Mar 3) 
Heat 90, Nets 65 (Mar 12) 


*Starting Lineups:*

    
vs.
    

_Heat Bench:_
Alonzo Mourning
Keyon Dooling
Shandon Anderson
Michael Doleac
Christian Laettner
Rasual Butler 
Steve Smith

</center>


----------



## DWadeistheTruth (Apr 25, 2005)

Only player I respect from the Nets, is Kidd, but he seems like he is having and offyear, or just lost some of that speed, Carter is just a scoring machine, takes to many offbalance shots, not a great leader, to soft to give respect, RJ too, and this dude aint no playoff mode, that Center from Europe that is 21 years old, is softer than cotton candy, did you see how that dude fell to floor, after the big diesel just bump his scrawny ***, it seem like he hurt his back, what a joke. Go Heat, we going to sweep this chumps.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

> Only player I respect from the Nets, is Kidd, but he seems like he is having and offyear, or just lost some of that speed, Carter is just a scoring machine, takes to many offbalance shots, not a great leader, to soft to give respect, RJ too, and this dude aint no playoff mode, that Center from Europe that is 21 years old, is softer than cotton candy, did you see how that dude fell to floor, after the big diesel just bump his scrawny ***, it seem like he hurt his back, what a joke. Go Heat, we going to sweep this chumps.


I bet this makes you feel a whole lot smarter


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

DWadeistheTruth said:


> Only player I respect from the Nets, is Kidd, but he seems like he is having and offyear, or just lost some of that speed, Carter is just a scoring machine, takes to many offbalance shots, not a great leader, to soft to give respect, RJ too, and this dude aint no playoff mode, that Center from Europe that is 21 years old, is softer than cotton candy, did you see how that dude fell to floor, after the big diesel just bump his scrawny ***, it seem like he hurt his back, what a joke. Go Heat, we going to sweep this chumps.


 305


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

DWadeistheTruth said:


> Only player I respect from the Nets, is Kidd, but he seems like he is having and offyear, or just lost some of that speed, Carter is just a scoring machine, takes to many offbalance shots, not a great leader, to soft to give respect.



kidd having an offyear? last time i checked jason kidd is leading the league in triple doubles son.

vince takes many offbalance shots?, dats why he's so great to be able to do that, and giving respect to his friend shaq for not trying to dunk over him, and ur stupid wade is not even in carter's level son.

vince is soft? last time vince was injured against boston, he went to the locker room, came back scored 37 points to lead his team to a playoff. 

vince aint a leader? go ask his teamates what they think about him, chunk?
and yah he led his team to a playoff birth, cuz if he aint you wouldnt be writting these stupid comments


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Air Fly said:


> kidd having an offyear? last time i checked *jason kidd is leading the league in triple doubles son.*


Yeah he's a triple-double machine. Maybe one day he'll lead his team to a championship. Then again maybe not. But wishful thinking never hurts.. unless of course you're a Nets fan. :rofl: 

Now if you'll excuse me, I need to grab my broom. :wave:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> I bet this makes you feel a whole lot smarter


I bet the Nets forum does the same for you. :whatever:


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Air Fly said:


> kidd having an offyear? last time i checked jason kidd is leading the league in triple doubles son.
> 
> vince takes many offbalance shots?, dats why he's so great to be able to do that, and giving respect to his friend shaq for not trying to dunk over him, and ur stupid wade is not even in carter's level son.
> 
> ...


Making yourself sound like you have a baseball bat and 10 other people backing you over the internet doesn't work *sonny*.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

My prediction:
Heat 110
-
Nets 99


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Give those Nets a lesson. Take them out, take them out hard.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

gian said:


> Making yourself sound like you have a baseball bat and 10 other people backing you over the internet doesn't work *sonny*.


 relax fellas...


----------



## dap (Apr 12, 2005)

There isnt much to argue here, the Nets are just no match for the Heat. Then Nets fans will say dont underestimate the Nets....well, dont underestimate DJ!


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

We've won *one* game. Calm down.


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

Kunlun said:


> Give those Nets a lesson. Take them out, take them out hard.


 :clap: :banana:


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

This game will determine the length of the series. If NJ wins it could go 6 or 7 games:whoknows:, if Miami wins :yes: it should be ova in 5 games. The Heat need this game, but I expect a better effort out of NJ. I hope SVG has these guys ready to kick butt! I just want a W, and no injuries. :wordyo:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

If this game is too big a blow out you can turn to ESPN and still watch Dwyane Wade on "Bowling Night".


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Shaq hit both ft's!!!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

D.J. for 3!!!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Daaaaamon


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

What is up with all the empty seats. Poor job by Heat fans living in FLA.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

JeepLiberty03 said:


> What is up with all the empty seats. Poor job by Heat fans living in FLA.


This is a sellout. I wish they showed the upper seats some, because they are packed. The people up front are always the slow arrivals


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

11-10 Heat

timeout on the floor


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

JeepLiberty03 said:


> What is up with all the empty seats. Poor job by Heat fans living in FLA.


Naw, traffic in Miami is horrible, they'll fill out by the 2nd period. I was 5 minutes late to the Suns game.

Plus those fans in the lowerbowl are normally rich spoiled season ticket holders. So they show up whenever they want. :curse:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

nice pass Dwyane


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

Heated said:


> Naw, traffic in Miami is horrible, they'll fill out by the 2nd period. I was 5 minutes late to the Suns game.
> 
> Plus those fans in the lowerbowl are normally rich spoiled season ticket holders. So they show up whenever they want. :curse:


Yeah, I'm aware of all that, but this is the play-offs. Leave early, and get in your seats for the tip. I thought this would change for the play-offs, but I guess not. I was used to this happening at Staples, but I guess the AAA is now Staples East.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

heheh nice shot by dooling


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

wow at the call. Barely touched him. His arms were up....


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Richard Jefferson

you got

JACKED UP!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade off glass!!!

Nice


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

JeepLiberty03 said:


> Yeah, I'm aware of all that, but this is the play-offs. Leave early, and get in your seats for the tip. I thought this would change for the play-offs, but I guess not. I was used to this happening at Staples, but I guess the AAA is now Staples East.


No doubt. Some of those seats in the lower bowl still don't have butts in them. If people can't make it to the game, they could at least have the decency to sell their tickets.

lol nice splash by Doooooling. :clap:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Dooling at the buzzer. NICE


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Dools hits at the buzzer!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

nice pass by Eddie!!!!!!!!!

KEYON DOOLING WITH A BIG TIME SHOT!

hell yea...Heat by 10, end of the 1st, 26-16


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

Great end to the quarter, now lets keep it up! :clap:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

anybody notice a theme. Shaq isnt playing all that well and in the first 2 games when he got a breather and Zo came in with like 5 minutes left in the first quarter, we make a run both times to end the quarter on a high note.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

aww missed the shot lol..had to go to the bathroom bad ...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

zo!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Zo eats them boards up! :clap:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

That Was A Block!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

REF YOU SUCK


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

******** calls :curse: refs!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

You can't handle the Heat Vince. Go Home.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

wow

Vince....sit down, shut up....you are tissue soft....


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Vince jaws after every shot he misses. And they give a dbl tech. Dooling gets a tech for listening to vince whine and smiling when he owns him with the block, that the ref called a bs foul on also


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Shut up Vince, Dooling can go Muay Thai, kick you on your legs and you're gonna be gone. So just shut up.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Rasual....dont take shots like that


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

clean strip


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> Rasual....dont take shots like that


 Rasual doesn't belong on the floor....Steve Smith if you need a shooter, not Rasual


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Rasual doesn't belong on the floor....Steve Smith if you need a shooter, not Rasual


Rasual played great the last couple games of the season. I really thought he could help us this postseason, but he is getting back to his old blackhole ways.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Vince Carter is __________


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

gian said:


> Vince Carter is GAY. I hope he dies.


 *cough* Edit *cough*


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Hey look, it's Kristina... I mean.. Kristic :laugh:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

E.J. for 3!!!


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Wow, Sual actually does something. Up 7, that's awesome, gotta continue the run guys.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

There ya go RaS


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

wow what a play, shaq to wade.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

time for Zo to step in and make a statement to the Nets


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

It's time for Zo to show the Nets that he was too good for their team. :biggrin:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Zo and 1!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Zo is making his mark....... So sweet to do so with all those nets fan talking crap about him also.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Zo FLEXES again.....

God damn Zo gets me pumped up with that fire!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> time for Zo to step in and make a statement to the Nets



you called it.
ZO and 1 after a block on vince.


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

I love Zo's attitude


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

It's a DOHleac sighting! :biggrin:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Vince with 3 PF's too


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Wow, Wade is actually confident about his 3 pointer now. I wonder... Has it improved in practice?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Heated said:


> It's a DOHleac sighting! :biggrin:


uh oh...I felt much better when he was glued to the bench


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Miami 48
NJ 39

Halftime


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

OT- Juan Pierre just hit a homerun...(a real one)...Unusual sighting...lmao


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

Good half, and a suprising balanced attaq from the Heat tonight. :clap: 

I think we might need a little bit more from DWade and Shaq in the second half to put these guys away.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> OT- Juan Pierre just hit a homerun...(a real one)...Unusual sighting...lmao


Nice go fish..

They're down 3-1


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

refs are calling this game very tightly


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

4-4 from 3 for Damon


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Damon see it. Damon 3 it


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

great no call on Vince there....you put Udon on the bench for a weak 4th foul and let Vince stay after he fouls Wade on the fastbreak...

Heat up 14, even the refs can't keep this game close for the Nets


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

damn....wade messed up the dunk right there


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

D.J. 2 E.J. for the smash!!!:biggrin:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Eddie with the Slamma Jamma! :banana:


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

How bout those Jones Boyz! :clap: :banana:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

nice defensive possession set up that break.......


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Our guards are blocking their bigs inside.....great defensive effort


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Eddie! Eddie! Eddie!

<3 Jones Bros


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I guess _amon was saving all his D for the postseason.....

I'm liking what I'm seeing tonight


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Eddie! Eddie! Eddie!


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Is that 4 on VC? This is awesome... "Ed-Die!"


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

What amazing defense tonight

we are drawing charges. Blocking shots.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Thats 5 fouls on Carter!!!


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Holy ****!  5 on VC, we have this one in the bag.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

5 fouls on vinnie :laugh:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

5 fouls on Vince. 

what a cheap move by him. He threw zo down right on top of Wade


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Tangina, Vince Carter is a thug.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

this is classic 1998 Alonzo Mourning


69-49 Heat
3:38 left in 3rd


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Who ISN'T doing their job tonight!?

20 pt lead.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

That's twenty *********, beat that. Zo PWNS all of New Jersey. I'm a homer for today.


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

Zo is back!

I just hope he has another 6 weeks left in him.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

haha I love Zo's emotion


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Zo is the 2nd best Center in the league. Mwahahahha!


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

i hope u heat fans are happy...i mean let's see...uh ure the ****in number one seed going against a tired 8th seed...wat the **** do u expect to happen...u guys are acting like ure shocked the heat are killing the nets..


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Zo is killing them!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

what are we supposed to do?

Feel bad for you????? HELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL NO

Let's beat em by 40!


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Vincanity15311 said:


> i hope u heat fans are happy...i mean let's see...uh ure the ****in number one seed going against a tired 8th seed...wat the **** do u expect to happen...u guys are acting like ure shocked the heat are killing the nets..


Damn, you suck as a Nets fan. :biggrin:


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

Good to see Shaq giving love to Zo. Shaq needs to do more of that to everyone. In LA, he got love, but didn't always show love on the court to his teammates.


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

gian said:


> Damn, you suck as a Nets fan. :biggrin:



im jus insanely frustrated...


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

That play is gonna get Doleac on SC!!!:biggrin:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Vincanity15311 said:


> i hope u heat fans are happy...i mean let's see...uh ure the ****in number one seed going against a tired 8th seed...wat the **** do u expect to happen...u guys are acting like ure shocked the heat are killing the nets..


PETEY.. PETEY.. come round up your ***! :naughty:

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

alright....somebody call the Dade County Police.....the Nets are getting assaulted on Biscayne Blvd. AGAIN


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Best. Shotblocking. Guard. In. The. ***********. League. :biggrin:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade with the block on R.J.!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade With The Block On Rj!

End Of 3rd
Heat -- Alot
Nets -- Alot Less


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Hey, in that commercial where Wade is building the sand castles, is that Dorell Wright with the sunglasses?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Vincanity15311 said:


> i hope u heat fans are happy...i mean let's see...uh ure the ****in number one seed going against a tired 8th seed...wat the **** do u expect to happen...u guys are acting like ure shocked the heat are killing the nets..


I think most of the reason for us being as excited as we are is because of all the trash nets fans have talked about zo lately. They never stopped dissing him, said he was done this whole last week, and he is just dominating you. Great to see.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> I think most of the reason for us being as excited as we are is because of all the trash nets fans have talked about zo lately. They never stopped dissing him, said he was done this whole last week, and he is just dominating you. Great to see.


Well said.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Vincanity15311 said:


> i hope u heat fans are happy...i mean let's see...uh ure the ****in number one seed going against a tired 8th seed...wat the **** do u expect to happen...u guys are acting like ure shocked the heat are killing the nets..


Most of the guys on this board were rooting for a high spot in the draft 2-3 years ago, so we're just a bit happy. We're biased and we will admit it. If you don't like it...so what.


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> I think most of the reason for us being as excited as we are is because of all the trash nets fans have talked about zo lately. They never stopped dissing him, said he was done this whole last week, and he is just dominating you. Great to see.


touche


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Mvp! Mvp! Mvp!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Uncle Cliffy just fouled out!!!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

R.J. just got lucky!!!:curse:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

haha, that was a travel and an offensive foul all in one. But of course the refs bail RJ out.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

We Want Zo

We Want Zo

We Want Zo


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Shaq and 1!!!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

he hit the ft...


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Shaqa Lacka Boom!! :laugh: I love the Heat announcers. Sunshine Network > TNT. :biggrin:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Hack a shaq. Bring Zo in


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Oh Lord, it's the hack-a-shaq.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Shaq is hitting ft's!!!:biggrin:


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

Hey, Shaq gets in to double digits! :clap: 

It is a good sign when he can be off his game, and the Heat can still win a play-off game so easily.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade with the jam!!!


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Wade with the Kaboomajamaslama.


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

omg...total of 16 fouls on nets front court.......that is wut u call "getting abused"


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Shaquilllllle Oneeeal! MVP! MVP!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

we took their run, and now we're on our own run.....

this should about do it for game 2


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade with the slam!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

rightfully so, SVG is extremely pissed off right now!


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Two bull**** no-calls in a row. **** the refs. Joe Crawford I hope you have a stroke! AHHHHHH I NEED HATERADE.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Better not lose the double digit win. I don't want them building any confidence going into their house.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Zo is clutch!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Eddie!
Eddie!
Eddie!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Shaq Doub-Doub, Wade Doub-Doub, Zo needs 1 rebound for a Doub-Doub. He has 20 pts 9 rebs.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Zo is playing like his 1998 version. Wow. If he transforms to that for the rest of the playoffs, we're a lock for the championship.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

34 pts, 19 rebs from our Center duo of Shaq/Zo.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

gotta feel great for Zo to come out, and completely dominate his former team that disgraced him so much....

Player of the Game:

#33 Alonzo Mourning


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> gotta feel great for Zo to come out, and completely dominate his former team that disgraced him so much....
> 
> Player of the Game:
> 
> #33 Alonzo Mourning


Zo was excellent tonight. :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Heat win

104-87

next time we're back on this floor will be against Chicago or Washington )


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Heat win, most probably getting into the 2nd Round, that's always good.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Great Game. Our crowd was awesome. Our defense was the best I have seen it. Wade struggled and Shaq wasnt himself, yet we won by almost 20. The "others" are playing great


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

Great Win!

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: 

Now Shaq needs to use the rest of this series to get back in game shape, and hopefully get a few days rest if we can win in 4 or 5. Zo probably could use a few days in between series too to recharge. Great job by Zo tonight. :greatjob:


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

Air Fly said:


> kidd having an offyear? last time i checked jason kidd is leading the league in triple doubles son.
> 
> vince takes many offbalance shots?, dats why he's so great to be able to do that, and giving respect to his friend shaq for not trying to dunk over him, and ur stupid wade is not even in carter's level son.
> 
> ...


wade probably has more playoff wins in 1 + seasons than VC has his whole career. vince is a great scorer, wade is a winner, i'll take a winner any day of the week.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

What a game by your team. It didn't even look like your players were trying most of the second half. Two down, two to go.


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

wade blocked jefferson and kidd tonight :biggrin: 
i just love that!


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Wade had some fantastic plays in this game! Amazing 360! Damon Jones kept up the good shooting and is now 11 - 15 from downtown in the playoffs this year!


----------



## Heatmagic84 (Apr 22, 2005)

I wouldn't get too excited yet, not until we win on the road.

Don't forget about how the Pacers pushed us around and then got slugged in the mouth by us when they came to our house.

I'll be all smiles when we do this on the road


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

adam said:


> Hey, in that commercial where Wade is building the sand castles, is that Dorell Wright with the sunglasses?


Does anybody know the answer to this?


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

don't think so. he's not that skinny. actually, i hope not


----------

